# Anyone with a 16 month old preemie that isnt talking yet?



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies, I dont know if I will get any response in this thread since I noticed it is mostly new moms posting but I might as well give it a shot! My son was born 8 weeks early and is now 16 months old, of course if we adjust that he would be 14 months. He knows how to walk, play, and is a very happy baby but I dont think he knows any words yet. He mostly yells (playfully) and I think he knows how to say da (dad). It sounds like thats what he's trying to say when he's around his dad, so we give him the benefit of the doubt. When he wants my attention he tries to say mum...again benefit of the doubt...but mostly when I talk to him he just does sounds like "uh...uh...ah..ah". It sounds like he is trying to respond but nothing is audible. 

I talk to him a lot every day...in my normal tone (no baby talks) and there are words I use quite often such as "NO" but he doesnt even know how to say the simple command "no". I am worried because last time at his 15 month check up, doctor said he should be saying at least 5 words, but the most he will say is 2 or 3...and we are not even sure if its a word or one of his babbles.

Is anyone else going through this? Why is he still not saying at least a few certain words considering I talk to him so much?

He seems understand when I talk to him such as "you want water? Lets eat, lets go to sleep...etc" and he will come to me when I say those commands but just wont respond.


----------



## Betheney

I wrote a huge post and deleted it *super grumpy face* I can't be bothered rewriting it but we're virtually in the exact same boat. I'll keep on touch.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Did your LO ever babble? Rio is meeting most milestones on time but at nearly 9 months still doesn't babble and never has. Only screams and blows raspberries. I think we may end up in your situation x


----------



## hello_kitty

I think he does more than just the screaming...and he hasnt blown raspberries since he was around 7 or 8 months old. I think he's past that phase now. As far as babbling, it seems like he is doing it but even his babbles doesnt seem proper...since it sounds repetitive. It seems like he's constricted to mostly saying "ah..uh..ah..uh..nhe nhe..(grunting)...ah ba...mam..." those sorts of things. I've seen kids babble and it sounds like they are speaking in a totally foreign language he sounds like those babies on cartoons...or maybe a little bit more advanced. Ughhh, its so hard to describe his language using full details, but I hope you were able to understand just a little bit of what I am trying to say.


----------



## hello_kitty

zachary is also meeting most of his milestones...he is walking, knows how to imitate me, and understands what I am trying to tell him but its just his lack of vocabulary that is concerning.


----------



## AP

Even for a full term child, 14-16 months is still early days. It's not normally seen as much of an issue until they get nearer two years old. My full term child didnt talk really until after then, and she has some speech delay. It's good that he has some good understanding however!


----------



## lala222

My 19 month old preemie still isnt talking yet! (he was 7 weeks early) I have been worried about it so much since about 15-16 months. He says "mama" and "dada" (but not often at ALL) and he shakes his head no for "no" and says "uh-huh" for "yes" I have asked his Pedi about it and she isnt concerned at ALL. She says as long as he understands things that I am saying to him and can point and communicate in his "non-verbal way" then talking will come eventually, when hes ready. Dont stress too much at this point!! seems pretty normal from what I've heard.


----------



## hello_kitty

Only reason I'm concerned in the first place was because his pedi said he should be saying at least 5 words by now when I said he was born 8 weeks early the pedi just said " still..." and said that he will see what happens in 3 months at his 18 month check up. I'm just worried he still won't be saying much by then and the pedi will be even more concerned.


----------



## Betheney

Our pedi is concerned too, he said that the closer to 18months he gets the more he should be catching up to his actual age. By 18months he would expect him to be only say 2 weeks behind.


----------



## hello_kitty

I tried teaching him "bye bye" in the past 2 days and he finally got the hang of it since last night along with the hand wave. Last night before going to bed I prompted him to say bye bye to his dad and he did along with the wave. I am so proud shows that he's a quick learner. 

Another thing that might hinder his speech is that we speak in a foreign language at home and being fluent in both English and vietnamese I find that English is much easier to speak because there's no accents. Most asian kids I see do not start talking until at least 2. I wonder if his pedi would take that into consideration.


----------



## AP

The fact he was premature and you have differing languages at home will really make a difference.


----------



## Betheney

Bilingual children always take longer to talk!!


----------



## jandksmommy

Children develop at different rates. My girl twin was speaking in simple sentences by 14 months, her twin brother barely spoke and had only a dozen words on their 2nd birthday. Yet... once he decided to talk, he learned fast.


----------



## mummy2be1987

Max doesn't really speak he's 17 months old and term... Will not say dada has said mum a couple of times but we find that he says something or we think he says something and then nothing. He does say oooooo a lot. And uh whilst putting things to his ear as though he's saying hi but yeah nothing clear.... And the doctor said not to worry.. Like one of the other posters said... Some babies don't speak properly till 2. And like you say you have dual languages and that may delay too xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks ladies he just sounds like he's speaking in his own foreign language now. At least he understands when I talk to him. If I ask him to get me something he'll give it to me.


----------

